# a blackpool question...



## killer b (Sep 29, 2005)

do any of the blackpool types know what the West Coast Rock Cafe on Abingdon Street is like? the mrs is doing a gig there on saturday...


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 29, 2005)

It's crap, overpriced and the food is greasier than hell. I don't think it's a particulally rough venue though. Every now and again has some really good stuff on. 

How many 'blackpool types' are there?, I thought there was only me and Mauvis...


----------



## fanta (Sep 29, 2005)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> It's crap, overpriced and the food is greasier than hell.



That sounds like all of Blackpool.


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2005)

i'll be sure not to eat anything then...

think theres a few people with knowledge of blackpool around here, so i thought it was worth a go. you answered, didn't you?


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 29, 2005)

fanta said:
			
		

> That sounds like all of Blackpool.



 The people of the fylde have noted your ip address and extracted your personal details  

actually, I don't know why they've done that, cos your on the button as far as I can see!!


----------

